# Too Many Ticks!



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Next door to you in Ontario I know of nothing that will prevent ticks. Nothing that I would dose Tonka with anyway. Only some questionable mixes of herbal and floral oils. 

Best of luck.  But beware claims...


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Definitely not what I was hoping to hear...


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't have a good answer for you. I usually avoid places where we have ticks (parks known for ticks). I understand you need an answer for this problem, which is complicated since Wrex has Addisons.

Hopefully after the New Year you will get more feedback when people aren't so busy with family matters during the holidays.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I would recommend Advantix II which I have been using, but given Maizie's skin reaction post... Fleas are a year round problem here, ticks too, so I will be interested in other brand suggestions.


----------



## momopaws (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi! I hope this will help you..
https://www.revolution4dogs.com/is-revolution-right-for-your-dog


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I switched from Frontline to Bravecto last summer. Frontline has always worked well for us for both fleas and ticks (which are a real problem around here), but Blue plays with Jazz by grabbing her by the neck, which meant we had to keep them separated for a few days after the Frontline was applied, to keep him from ingesting it. Although Bravecto is expensive on a per-dose basis, it's supposed to last three months per dose, so it works out to be about the same per month, and we don't use anything from the end of November to the first part of March. I don't think it's as effective as Frontline, at least not toward the end of the three months, but it isn't bad.

I prefer Heartgard for heartworms, but we've been using Sentinel for a few months, because that's the only preventative our vet hospital stocks. I don't like Sentinel, because I don't like the idea of doubling up on flea meds. (The vet says it isn't a problem--not sure he's convinced the Sentinel is even effective against fleas, but his boss makes the rules). Besides, the last time I gave it, Blue wouldn't eat it, not even a tiny bite, so I had to break it up and put it down his throat (it was too big, even in small pieces, to disguise in food.) If he refuses it next month, I'll go back to Heartgard and order it online.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I feel your pain. In the last month, I've taken 7-8 ticks off my dogs. They are such vile little creatures. 

For the last two years, I've been using a holistic peppermint/ Clove oil product with good success, and took them completely off Frontline, which didn't completely prevent ticks anyway. But it doesn't seem to be working anymore, so I picked up some Vectra at the vet's office just today. Hopefully that will get things under control. 

The weather has been unseasonably warm here, so maybe the population has exploded.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Ticks*

Most flea preparations do not kill fleas. They prevent breeding and kill larvae. There is no safe preparation that will prevent a tick from biting, period. A malathion rinse will deter some bites but is not tolerated well by some dogs. Keep dogs and yourself away from ticks.

NOTE. a tick that has fed on a host (deer, sheep, cattle etc) will carry genetic material from the previous host to the next one. This sets up antibody reactions in the new host. The result is not often sickness. But the new host can become allergic to the previous host. eg. A dog or human can become sensitized to beef and no longer eat it safely. I think some here on the PF have had dogs that have developed food intollerances in this way. Lyme's disease needs no introduction to those in the US. but is another threat.

In Australia we have ticks that will kill a dog or child within 3 or 4 days due to paralysis. If you live in an area where they are, you will need to search your dog daily and remove ticks.
Eric:angel2:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

ericwd9 said:


> Most flea preparations do not kill fleas. They prevent breeding and kill larvae. There is no safe preparation that will prevent a tick from biting, period. A malathion rinse will deter some bites but is not tolerated well by some dogs. Keep dogs and yourself away from ticks.
> 
> NOTE. a tick that has fed on a host (deer, sheep, cattle etc) will carry genetic material from the previous host to the next one. This sets up antibody reactions in the new host. The result is not often sickness. But the new host can become allergic to the previous host. eg. A dog or human can become sensitized to beef and no longer eat it safely. I think some here on the PF have had dogs that have developed food intollerances in this way. Lyme's disease needs no introduction to those in the US. but is another threat.
> 
> ...



This isn't a huge issue here, so I have not read that extensively about it, but isn't it true that the tic preventative don't keep them away from your dog, just kill them once they have bitten, but supposedly before they have time to transmit disease?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok, this thread is giving me the heebie jeebies! So....don't have a problem too much here. I have NEVER found a tick on one of my animals...but saw plenty at the groom shop on other dogs. We are planning on moving in 4 years to possibly Washington or Oregon. What are the ticks like there??? Anyone??? Yikes!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> This isn't a huge issue here, so I have not read that extensively about it, but isn't it true that the tic preventative don't keep them away from your dog, just kill them once they have bitten, but supposedly before they have time to transmit disease?


Sulo's best pal (a black Tpoo) had this type of thing going on last summer and having groomed him a few times, I can testify that indeed this product kills the ticks after they bite, so soon they don't swell up more than a tiny bit if at all. You'll find them loosely attached but shrivelled/dried as you work the coat. They're easy to remove.

Tick transmitted diseases have the most risk of spreading in the late stages of feeding when the tick regurgitates what it has eaten to make room for seconds, i.e. blood infested within the tick enters into the host's body. Obviously a bite-and-dead product would prevent that stage and cut off a huge portion of disease risk even if it doesn't discourage ticks from biting.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

peccan said:


> Sulo's best pal (a black Tpoo) had this type of thing going on last summer and having groomed him a few times, I can testify that indeed this product kills the ticks after they bite, so soon they don't swell up more than a tiny bit if at all. You'll find them loosely attached but shrivelled/dried as you work the coat. They're easy to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> Tick transmitted diseases have the most risk of spreading in the late stages of feeding when the tick regurgitates what it has eaten to make room for seconds, i.e. blood infested within the tick enters into the host's body. Obviously a bite-and-dead product would prevent that stage and cut off a huge portion of disease risk even if it doesn't discourage ticks from biting.



But still gross! I would be totally running to the vet if I ever found a tick on one of my girls. I could not deal with another living or formally living thing being attached to my dog!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

When Sailor visits Tennessee and runs on my daughter's property, his Revolution has worked fine. He never got any ticks, not even in the spring or summer. And we could see the ticks jumping on the goats!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Vectra is a newer product that supposedly repels ticks. We'll see. It wasn't cheap- $98 for 6 doses:act-up:

Here's their website- Remove Dog Ticks | Vectra

We live on the edge of a nature preserve, which is nice in many ways, but the ticks are terrible now:angry:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Carolinek said:


> Vectra is a newer product that supposedly repels ticks. We'll see. It wasn't cheap- $98 for 6 doses:act-up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I asked my Vet about that product, she said it doesn't REALLY work to repel ticks, and that she called the manufacturer about it and confronted them about the false claim, after a lot of run around, they finally admitted that she was correct, it does not repel ticks only mosquitos. That is what she said .... Don't ask me how they can get away with making a false claim...


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Nu2mischief how did I end up with your dog's picture as my avatar??? Actually Swizzle looks similar but is gray. 

For ticks I use Frontline. Tons of ticks here. Once when I let too long lapse between applications I got 4 ticks off him and he only walked on the driveway! How doid he even get them? I hear you can prevent Lyme if you get them off before 24 hours has passed. Very scary to hear of deadly ticks in Australia.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Frontline always worked for me as i have trees in the back yard, now Cayenne is to small for using frontline


----------



## Deblakeside (Oct 2, 2015)

I have pulled 6 deer ticks off of Billy just on Thursday and Friday! I have scoured the posts offering suggestions for tick prevention, an now I'm more confused - or frustrated- than ever! Billy's vet put him on Revolution, but I've sice realized that it only works on dog ticks, not deer ticks. So I am looking for somethingvto replace Revolution that will handle deer ticks as well as dogvticks, fleas, and heartworm - or - something to use in addition to Revolution that is effective in killing deer ticks. I was planning on treating the lawn this weekend, but we got 4 inches of snow. I hope it was cold enough to kill some ticks! Vectra sounds promising. I guess I need to call my vet tomorrow.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

My dogs have never had any ticks, but my three year old daughter at the time had one on her arm for 24 hours because I didn't recognize what it was and just thought it was a big scratch that had bled and was drying up.

I was horrified but fortunately the tick wasn't infected. I had sent it for analysis.

I can't imagine having to check my dogs everyday for them. I wold avoid bushy environments I guess and favor open spaces for running and walks.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Our vet has been recommending Seresto collars. However since my dogs don't normally wear collars at home and they can't have extra collars on in trial rings it isn't a practical strategy for us since they can't easily be taken off and put back on. We are still using Advantix II. It works very well. The only ticks I've ever taken off any dog were already dead when I did so. You have to ask your vet about resistance to whatever product you are thinking of using.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Deblakeside said:


> I have pulled 6 deer ticks off of Billy just on Thursday and Friday! I have scoured the posts offering suggestions for tick prevention, an now I'm more confused - or frustrated- than ever! Billy's vet put him on Revolution, but I've sice realized that it only works on dog ticks, not deer ticks. So I am looking for somethingvto replace Revolution that will handle deer ticks as well as dogvticks, fleas, and heartworm - or - something to use in addition to Revolution that is effective in killing deer ticks. I was planning on treating the lawn this weekend, but we got 4 inches of snow. I hope it was cold enough to kill some ticks! Vectra sounds promising. I guess I need to call my vet tomorrow.


You might take a look at Bravecto. I use that for fleas and ticks (it's effective against four or five kinds of ticks, including deer ticks), plus Heartgard for heartworm and intestinal parasites.


----------

